# Duct Tape



## aztoys (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, im new to this forum and i have a problem,
i managed to crack my hedgie's cage while washing it (dropped it),
and i was wondering if this could be solved using duct tape?
is it dangerous to the hedgies? i mean is it toxic or anything?
:?


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Duck Tape*

if it's on the outside of the cage i would think it should be fine


----------



## GoodSmeagola (Apr 6, 2009)

I never understand this, moving an aqaurium to clean it.
I remove all furniture, spray all over with a sanitizer, then wipe dry, air dry for 15min, that cage is as clean as I ccan make it, more so then if I moved it.

On the bottom of one of my aquariums where it cracked due to heat stress(previous owner)
I used duct tae ti make sure the crack does not get bigger.
Inless there is actual broken glass, the adhesive on the duct tape will not have any chance of infultrating the cage. 
I would agree, inside the cage, would be a no-no forsure.
Can not imagine but the adhesive would do to their little innerds.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I never understand using an aquarium, that is meant for fish, to house a mammal. There are countless warnings out there about the dangers of this. There is no way to get proper ventilation inside there even with the lid off, and if there is a crack in the glass there is now a risk of serious injury. there are so many safer, cheaper alternatives....why do some continue this dangerous practice?


----------



## aztoys (May 11, 2009)

Ok thanks, im not using an aquarium, im using something called a zoozone 2, i dont know if u know what it is, the crack is at the corner of the cage, and i used duct tape on the outside, i replace the duct tape everytime i wash the cage, i just wanted to know if the tape would do any harm to the hedgies..


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Duct tape, in and of itself, is pretty harmless just sitting there. The issue is that the adhesive will collect and hold dirt/waste, etc. which can harbor harmful bacteria. 

If it's a simple crack, then stabilize it with duct tape on the inside and out and change it frequently. If there is a gap in the plastic (like some is missing) then you'll have to replace the cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've used duct tape inside a few cages. For some hedgehogs it is a non issue as it doesn't even seem to exist to them. Others will dig and it and try to bite at it. Those ones it can't be used around. 

Unfortunately, Zoo Zones are made of brittle plastic that breaks easily if bumped. The area where the lid hinges on breaks easily too.


----------

